# Live Phytoplankton saltwater culture / HELP



## ScienceTeen (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a science experiment underway and have tried unsuccessfully this week to grow live phytoplankton ("Phyto Feast" from Reef Nutrition) in saltwater without success.
I don't have another week to try again, and would like to find an already-cultured sample this weekend (November 4-6) to keep going with experiment.
Please call (604) 220-5032 if you can point me in the right direction to purchase, or best, for free.
Nise, the Science Teen in Kitsilano, Vancouver
ps happy to share my experiment idea with you!


----------



## ScienceTeen (Nov 5, 2011)

*Live Phytoplankton saltwater culture / RESCUE*

HELP found for Phytoplankton saltwater culture, thanks to monocus!


----------

